# Legend Bicycles



## portpilot (Apr 29, 2006)

Just wondering if anyone has any experience with Legend bikes (quality? ride?)Comparable companies?

Thnx -Steve


----------



## lemayb (May 3, 2006)

Hey...
I just purchased a Legend Ti Fighter frame from Legend Bicycles. This is their MTB frame, but I know they make 2 different Road bikes. My Ti Fighter rides like a dream, beautiful to look at, excellent welding. You know...a Merlin or Moots it just outrageously priced. I live in Texas, so I spent my money here. Call them up...talk to Jonathan. He is a really nice guy. They will send you a bike fit worksheet to fill out...if you decide to purchase from them; it took about a month to get my Ti bike. I own 2 Breezers...a MTB and his Venturi road bike, but I love my new Legend. I also plan to purchase a road bike frame from him as well.

Regards,
BART


----------



## bikeamore (May 16, 2006)

lurker here.  bI have a Legend TSR. the new compact frame from these guys. I'm loving it. This is my third titanium bike-the others were from larger companies everybody knows. The Legend is head and shoulders above the orthers. I got a carbon trek to, but the legend is the best tool for the job for me.

The bike really is stiff and seems to glide on its own. I do my homework on large purchases like these and you won't find a better bike. I had mine bilt with record and eurus wheels. serious bling and serious performance, not to mention handbuilt in the usa and titanium at that. It carves the curves like a razor, accelerates likecrazy I can sit on it all day.

My only gripe is that my shop didn't sell them, but there was so much attention to detail I felt better about the buing the tsr than from the shop


----------

